# DS #0993: Gyakuten Saiban 4 (Japan)



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1653^^


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2007)

I heard a month back that there wont be a English option like the other DS games, can I guess that only Japanese being stated in the above languages part would confirm this?


----------



## kudaku (Apr 10, 2007)

only in japanese


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 10, 2007)

Ahhhh the waiting period begins.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(kudaku @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> only in japanese


Damn, well I guess we could wait PW3 is rumoured to be released 25th September so I guess that'll do...perhaps.

Anyone know if this is just more of the same?  I know PW isnt the main guy but thats it really.


----------



## legendofphil (Apr 10, 2007)

Guess this won't be rom #1000 then.


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 10, 2007)

What happened to Gyakuten Saiban 3?


----------



## legendofphil (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Siouxsie @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> What happened to Gyakuten Saiban 3?



Its not been remade on the DS, yet.

Isn't there a special edition DS card with the limited edition of this?


----------



## Harsky (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm just gonna play the first case to listen to the cross examination music


----------



## SYN7HOR (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> I'm just gonna play the first case to listen to the cross examination music


Nerd.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(SYN7HOR @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just gonna play the first case to listen to the cross examination music
> > Nerd.


OH BIZSNAP. I GOT CALLED A NERD ON THE INTERNETS. 

NOW I MUST CRY INTO MY DS WITH COOKING MAMA TO COMFORT ME


----------



## MaHe (Apr 10, 2007)

Now I actually want to learn Japanese. :'(


----------



## scoozer (Apr 10, 2007)

Why the Heck there isnt a English Option :,(


----------



## Jax (Apr 10, 2007)

DO WANT! 

Pity I can't read japanese...


----------



## ASK (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(scoozer @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Why the Heck there isnt a English Option :,(



No English option because all the first two Phoenix Wrights were already released for the GBA. They were simply ports to the DS. As this is an entirely new game, it has not yet been localized (and may never be).


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 10, 2007)

Famitsu score

9, 9, 9, 9 for a total of 36 out of 40


----------



## squall3031 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ASK @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(scoozer @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why the Heck there isnt a English Option :,(
> ...



Why did you say it may never be localized ? if there are high demands, i'm sure capcom would reconsider for US release.


----------



## ASK (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(squall3031 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ASK @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(scoozer @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> ...



I believe Capcom stated they had no intention of releasing it in English. I think they had some website with a poll or something though to try to gauge interest, but not sure what happened with that.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ASK @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(scoozer @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why the Heck there isnt a English Option :,(
> ...


Did the first two GBA actually have a English option?


----------



## damnet (Apr 10, 2007)

Damn, they just have to localize this one, this game is  fuckin great, at least the third one will be released right?


----------



## outphase (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Did the first two GBA actually have a English option?


No, Japanese only for all 3 GBA games.


----------



## moribund112 (Apr 10, 2007)

The poll on the Capcom website was for the third installment of the series - which according to some reports should be coming our way in September.

Remember, Phoenix Wright had at least three or four reprints due to such high demand. I have no doubt in my mind that this will be released if rubbish like "petz" can garner so much attention.

We'll definitely see this in English - either in North America or in Europe. It's going to happen!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Apr 10, 2007)

September is too far far away... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Guess i'll just dl it to see how it is.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Famitsu score
> 
> 9, 9, 9, 9 for a total of 36 out of 40


That...ROCKS!!!!

Let the fan translations begin today! (plz) :'( I want more Phoenix Wright...


----------



## bryehn (Apr 10, 2007)

i hope someone rips the dvd from the limited edition


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2007)

file structure is an updated version of others phoenix wright, could make a script dump in less than 24 hours if there are some volonteers to translate it.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> file structure is an updated version of others phoenix wright, could make a script dump in less than 24 hours if there are some volonteers to translate it.


I wanna see a babelfish translation of Phoenix Wright


----------



## Scorpei (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(SYN7HOR @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just gonna play the first case to listen to the cross examination music
> > Nerd.


SILENCE YOU WHIPPERSNAPPER! You know, whippersnapper, we should settle aside our differences for chasing Mi-chan!


----------



## makito (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > file structure is an updated version of others phoenix wright, could make a script dump in less than 24 hours if there are some volonteers to translate it.
> ...



ARGH! my eyes! they bleed! ....

ahem, I'm game.


----------



## MEstk (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> file structure is an updated version of others phoenix wright, could make a script dump in less than 24 hours if there are some volonteers to translate it.



Deufeufeu can you extract all sprites and backgrounds ?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(MEstk @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I think I can. When ? I can't tell.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MEstk @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...


Would be gutting if the sprites reveals a SURPRISE TWIST


----------



## scoozer (Apr 10, 2007)

Btw. Pheonix Wright 3 is Confirmed!

Called "Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Trials & Tribulations" and should get a release in September in US

http://www.consol.at/content/view/8093/62/


----------



## NetixRiqua (Apr 10, 2007)

september... which month is that?


----------



## Harsky (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(scoozer @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Btw. Pheonix Wright 3 is Confirmed!
> 
> Called "Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Trials & Tribulations" and should get a release in September in US
> 
> http://www.consol.at/content/view/8093/62/


DAMMIT. TRANSLATION PLEASE.


----------



## scoozer (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(NetixRiqua @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> september... which month is that?
> 
> 
> I dont get it... what do you mean?
> ...


----------



## Foie (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ASK @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(scoozer @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why the Heck there isnt a English Option :,(
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shinji (Apr 10, 2007)

> *
> Phoenix WRIGHT Ace Attorney: Trials & Tribulations in September in the USA, soon in Europe? *
> 
> In this country one is straight only part of 2 the Ace Attorney series appeared (you by the way find a test to this play in the next expenditure of consol.AT), already gives it good messages for release of the last part of the Phoenix WRIGHT Trilogie: According to the listing of an American dealer the play, that is by the way on the name *Phoenix WRIGHT Ace Attorney: Trials & Tribulations* hear to appear, in September in the USA. Thus also European release seems secured. In addition long speculations end whether the last part of the Trilogie reaches at all the west. In Japan these days already part of 4 appears by the way the Ace Attorney series, which some innovations into the series brings become: First of all it is the first part, which was developed from the outset for DS (with the first Trilogie concerns it the conversion of GBA plays), secondly in pension sent hero Phoenix WRIGHT, and a new defender may itself its Lorbeeren earn. Release is planned in the west also here.



[/quote]
My eyes are bleeding and my head is melting.  Please send money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Release is planned in the west also here.  Hahaha!
Kinda reminds me of when Yoruichi was going to teach Ichigo "Full release" aka bankai XD


----------



## MaHe (Apr 10, 2007)

YEAH! PW3! OFFICIALLY!

*dies happy*


----------



## OrR (Apr 10, 2007)

WAIT! Don't die, yet! You have to play it first!


----------



## outphase (Apr 10, 2007)

That's not much of a confirmation as it's based on gamecrazy's listing.


----------



## MaHe (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(OrR @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> WAIT! Don't die, yet! You have to play it first!


Too late.


----------



## blade85 (Apr 10, 2007)

im still playing the first one now lol

Its really fun :X

Only up to the 2nd case though


----------



## Covarr (Apr 10, 2007)

Capcom never said they have no intention of releasing GS4 in the US. They said that they had no intention of putting an English language support into the Japanese version.


----------



## xalphax (Apr 10, 2007)

finaly a motivation for me to learn japanese...


----------



## MetaKz (Apr 10, 2007)

Damn.. not knowing japanese ruins my life every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Atleast pokemon diamond/pearl will be in english soooooon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't wait..
same for PW3. Btw, there is a fan translation of trial 1 for pheonix wright 3. Any played it before? I forgot the link


----------



## xalphax (Apr 10, 2007)

i played the fan translation of PW3

here is the link:
http://comebackcourt.sourceforge.net/


----------



## SUGARSPLIFF (Apr 11, 2007)

friggin. awesome.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't find Phoenix wright fun anymore, boring game to me now.


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> I don't find Phoenix wright fun anymore, boring game to me now.



EVERYONE!!! GET HIM!!!


----------



## kernelPANIC (Apr 11, 2007)

While I still love Phoenix Wright as a gaming series, I must admit I didn't enjoy Phoenix Wright 2 Justice for All as much as I enjoyed the first game... Could it be that the 5th case of game one, with the DS features, gave it a nice touch?
Dunno.
The first time I played a Phoenix Wright game was thanks to the gyakuten saiban 3 translation project. I think I replayed that first case like 3-4 times...
Now the surprise factor it's gone.
I AM looking forward to play games 3 and 4 though. Let's hope some translations come our way.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 11, 2007)

Does this game have new control system ? Like the last case on PW1 or something ? Since tt's not a port game and it's exclusively for DS.


----------



## dice (Apr 11, 2007)

I dont mind the wait, havent even played the 1st game, plan to play more games during my hols (in around a month and a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Aoko (Apr 11, 2007)

I heard there's a new 'OBJECTION' system to it, that you can pinpoint actual witness reactions  and submit them to the court as proof of guilt.

Like for example, accuse one of the witnesses of lying and present to the court him or her making involuntary gestures of guilt. I believe the shout was 'SOKO DA!' or 'THERE!'


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Apr 11, 2007)

Woww i didn`t know there was a 4th Phoenix Wright. ATM i am busy playing the first one and enojoying it a lot.


----------



## Scorpei (Apr 11, 2007)

Crap man, the collectors edition of the game is friggin 100 euro's :S!


----------



## Houou (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh god I want this game in English so much.


----------



## Gestahl (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> I don't find Phoenix wright fun anymore, boring game to me now.


Famitsu says PW4 is fun (36/40) and they are like never wrong, you know.


----------



## Hebus San (Apr 11, 2007)

20 votes. I didnt realise there were so many people knowing japanese here


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 11, 2007)

This ROM file is unusually hard to find... *Goes searching online more*


----------



## Darunia (Apr 11, 2007)

Erm, any progress with dumping the scripts? Whoever did it would become a god amongst...well not men...Mainly teenagers. But still, a god!


----------



## DiNo29 (Apr 11, 2007)

Now that PW3 is confirmed in US, its sure this one will.


----------



## OrR (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Gestahl @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't find Phoenix wright fun anymore, boring game to me now.
> ...


That was sure before. What wasn't sure was if they'd leave 3 out or not.


----------



## ugly_rose (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(ASK @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(scoozer @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why the Heck there isnt a English Option :,(
> ...




*OBJECTION!*


----------



## Jax (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(ugly_rose @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ASK @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(scoozer @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> ...



Overruled! Mr. Rose, you lack decisive evidence!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmm, a new phoenix wright. I am not even going to try playing it as I know my Japanese will not hold up (a shame as people I have spoken to said it was certainly one of the best), once I am done with some other projects I will try hacking it though.

With regard to fan translation, the official ones are some of the best I have ever seen (the guy that done it worked on some legendary games: http://www.mobygames.com/developer/sheet/v...eloperId,33390/ ) and from what I remember and the little Japanese I know the Japanese script was peppered with Japanese pop culture references (90% of which required some searching to get on my part).


----------



## OrR (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ugly_rose @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ASK @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## captaincharisma (Apr 11, 2007)

Hehe I want to see a babelfish translation too because i can't play it ATM because i don't know any  japanese. I'm american


----------



## Spikey (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(captaincharisma @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> Hehe I want to see a babelfish translation too because i can't play it ATM because i don't know anyÂ japanese. I'm american


Do you speak... American?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2007)

Full bgs dump here (major spoilers) : http://deufeufeu.free.fr/gs4/bgs
Will post sprites as soon as I find them (they splitted tiles from anims, so it's not straightforward)

EDIT : it is too funny to not state it : I haven't run the rom in an emulator or on my ds... just downloaded it and started hacking


----------



## ikarius (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey,

Are you able to dump the script out of the rom and maybe the images that needs translations ? I probably could translate it (I got the script dump of Gyakuten Saiban 3 (Trials and Tribulations) and already started to finish the already started translation, but would definitely do GS4) with some time and the help of a rom hacker who could extract the script files, explain me the translation process and that could reinsert the script and images to be translated within the rom.

Anyway, just drop me a message (if you really are from france and you are more comfortable with french, fine with me, french is my first language as well) in the private message box and I'll make sure to come back to you shortly.

EDIT: And btw, anyone got this to work on a Supercard MiniSD ? I tried different types of settings but so far no success in making it work. Either it doesn't load at all, load with a white screen, or load and work but without sound (if I make a DSI and make it load from the Supercard RAM).


----------



## iza (Apr 19, 2007)

anyone who wants to learn another language. i recommend rosetta stone... seems awesome so far


----------

